# Rilasciate QT 4.0

## starise

Ciao a tutti, sono state rilasciate le librerie QT4: http://www.trolltech.com/

"La grande novità del framework Qt 4 è quella di essere per la prima volta disponibile anche per Windows sotto licenza GPL: ciò significa che gli sviluppatori open source potranno finalmente riutilizzare il codice delle proprie applicazioni Linux per creare porting per Windows. Per semplificare ulteriormente questo compito, Trolltech ha fatto in modo che Qt 4 fornisca una stretta integrazione con MS Visual Studio.NET."

Voi ne sapete qualcosa in più? Quando potremo assaggiarne la potenza su gentoo?

----------

## xchris

bhe per ora..

```

lyra xchris # eix -s ^qt$

* x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:  ~3.3.3-r1 3.3.4-r2 3.3.4-r3 ~3.3.4-r4 ~3.3.4-r5 *4.0.0

     Installed:           3.3.4-r3

     Homepage:            http://www.trolltech.com/

     Description:         QT version 4.0.0

Found 1 matches

```

----------

## starise

uhmmm... ma dici che funzionerebbe kde 3.4 se si mettessero su?   :Question: 

----------

## AlterX

 *starise wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, sono state rilasciate le librerie QT4: http://www.trolltech.com/
> 
> "La grande novità del framework Qt 4 è quella di essere per la prima volta disponibile anche per Windows sotto licenza GPL: ciò significa che gli sviluppatori open source potranno finalmente riutilizzare il codice delle proprie applicazioni Linux per creare porting per Windows. Per semplificare ulteriormente questo compito, Trolltech ha fatto in modo che Qt 4 fornisca una stretta integrazione con MS Visual Studio.NET."
> 
> Voi ne sapete qualcosa in più? Quando potremo assaggiarne la potenza su gentoo?

 

QT è un ottimo framework!

Mi fa storcere il naso il fatto che è disponibile per windows ora, ma guarda caso, con una stretta integrazione con il tool Microsoft. Questa cosa la dice moooolto lunga su un accordo tra le due aziende!!

E si: quale miglior modo per attirare tutti gli sviluppatori open source che fanno uso di QT, "costringendoli" per modo di dire, ad usare la versione finale di VB.net?!?!

Mah...questo non mi attira molto! è vero, si può usare liberamente anche con altri ambienti, ma...c'è sempre un ma!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

[quote="AlterX"] *starise wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, sono state rilasciate le librerie QT4: http://www.trolltech.com/
> 
> "La grande novità del framework Qt 4 è quella di essere per la prima volta disponibile anche per Windows sotto licenza GPL: ciò significa che gli sviluppatori open source potranno finalmente riutilizzare il codice delle proprie applicazioni Linux per creare porting per Windows. Per semplificare ulteriormente questo compito, Trolltech ha fatto in modo che Qt 4 fornisca una stretta integrazione con MS Visual Studio.NET."
> 
> 

 

in ambito industriale si usa molto visual studio (che piaccia o no), quindi la mossa di trolltech è furba e molto sensata. Personalmente non credo che ci siano strani accordi, anzi, sarebbe normale se ci fossero.

Ricordo che le aziende devono fare pure lucro... quindi ben vengano le politiche dual license come questa.

ciao

----------

## AlterX

[quote="comio"] *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *starise wrote:*   Ciao a tutti, sono state rilasciate le librerie QT4: http://www.trolltech.com/
> 
> "La grande novità del framework Qt 4 è quella di essere per la prima volta disponibile anche per Windows sotto licenza GPL: ciò significa che gli sviluppatori open source potranno finalmente riutilizzare il codice delle proprie applicazioni Linux per creare porting per Windows. Per semplificare ulteriormente questo compito, Trolltech ha fatto in modo che Qt 4 fornisca una stretta integrazione con MS Visual Studio.NET."
> 
>  
> ...

 

Certo per carità, non metto in discussione le scelte aziendali...storcevo solo il naso!  :Laughing: 

----------

## klaudyo

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *starise wrote:*   Ciao a tutti, sono state rilasciate le librerie QT4: http://www.trolltech.com/
> 
> "La grande novità del framework Qt 4 è quella di essere per la prima volta disponibile anche per Windows sotto licenza GPL: ciò significa che gli sviluppatori open source potranno finalmente riutilizzare il codice delle proprie applicazioni Linux per creare porting per Windows. Per semplificare ulteriormente questo compito, Trolltech ha fatto in modo che Qt 4 fornisca una stretta integrazione con MS Visual Studio.NET."
> 
> Voi ne sapete qualcosa in più? Quando potremo assaggiarne la potenza su gentoo? 
> ...

 

Mah,

perchè ogni volta che c'è di mezzo un prodotto di microsoft si storce sempre il naso a priori? La cosa che non sopporto del mondo che gravita attorno a Linux è proprio questo atteggiamoento preconcetto. 

Ma lo hai mai usato Designer con VS.NET senza integrazione? Bè io si. QT è un framework fantastico (secondo me meglio di GTKe MFC) che rende molto bene anche sotto Windows. In C++ sotto Windows si programma con VS.NET. Solo che usare i due ambienti in modo separato è una grande scocciatura e non è per niente pratico. Una volta stavo per perdere tutta una giornata di lavoro a causa del continuo apri e chiudi di Designer. 

L'integrazione con VS.NET era il passo successivo per rendere QT uno strumento veramente valido anche sotto Windows (almeno dal punto di vista di chi sviluppa). Quindi secondo me è un'ottima notizia che non cela dietro di se chissà quali manovre decise in stanze segrete a 500 mt sotto terra tra Trolltech e Microsoft. Mi sbilancio nel dire che era un passo obbligato.

Ciao!

----------

## CarloJekko

L'avete preso il video demo... che figata  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

un link al video  :Very Happy:   :Question: 

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> un link al video  

 

http://www.trolltech.com/video/qt4dance_medium.mov  :Wink: 

----------

## Arixx

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> QT è un ottimo framework!
> 
> Mi fa storcere il naso il fatto che è disponibile per windows ora, ma guarda caso, con una stretta integrazione con il tool Microsoft. Questa cosa la dice moooolto lunga su un accordo tra le due aziende!!
> ...

 

Per curiosità ho installato QT open edition per Windows, e quello che hai detto non c'entra un cacchio:wink: 

L'installer ti chiede il path di MinGW (porting dei compilatori gnu su windows) oppure ti scarica tutti i pacchetti di mingw neccessari per la compilazione delle applicazioni QT.

E per usare QT su VS.Net bisogna comprare la licenza "closed" e quindi sborsare fior di quattrini.

Invece di sparare certe cose informati prima  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Mi fa storcere il naso il fatto che è disponibile per windows ora, ma guarda caso, con una stretta integrazione con il tool Microsoft. Questa cosa la dice moooolto lunga su un accordo tra le due aziende!!

 

infatti indiscrezioni dicono che longhorn avrà un'interfaccia mooooolto ispirata a KDE... ma non mi dire

ho sempre diffidato da KDE e QT. oggi ho avuto la conferma dei miei pensieri

----------

## 102376

come faccio ad usarlo sotto kde?

basta fare l emerge? e tutto funziona?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> infatti indiscrezioni dicono che longhorn avrà un'interfaccia mooooolto ispirata a KDE...

 cavoli, che indiscrezioni, ma te le hanno dette prima o dopo aver visto le preview che circolano da mesi?

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ho sempre diffidato da KDE e QT. oggi ho avuto la conferma dei miei pensieri

  Le QT fanno venie il morbillo? I devel di kde sono pericolosi terroristi & delinquenti? L'uso smodato di kde può causare felicità nell'utente di tutti i giorni e ciò è contrario ai dettami di qualche setta segreta?

Ma andiamo  :Rolling Eyes:  ... e hanno ragione a rider dietro alle comunità open source, se non appena qualcuno ha un po' di successo e cerca di affermarsi al di fuori di linux gli si spara addosso. 

Porco boia , viene proposta ai devel windows una valida alternativa al solito ciarpame m$ ed anzichè gioire per il risultato raggiunto si preparano i roghi per bruciare chi ha compiuto lo sforzo e si è spinto verso altre piattaforme. Anzichè gioire del fatto che questo faciliterà il porting su windows di molte altre applicazioni strafamose [come già avviene per SW tipo Gaim o Gimp e le GTK] si storce il naso perchè si parla della suite di programmazione di M$. Se davvero crediamo che le alternative OS valgono, dobbiamo dimostrarlo in campo avversario, su windows, su visual studio. Troppo facile sarebbe stato annunciare integrazione con Eclipse: chi usa eclipse è più facile che già conosca il mondo OS, che conosca la filosofia OS, kde, gnome etc etc. Dopo questo annuncio sarà interessante vedere quanti poi sfrutteranno il know how acquisito con le win QT e magari passeranno a sviluppare SW multipiattaforma nativamente.

Cmq per tornare a Loooooonghorn, se davvero sarà simile a KDE, sarà davvero buffa come situazione, M$ copia KDE  :Very Happy:  e pensare che fino a poco tempo, per "loro"  manco esisteva "il linux". <frecciatina mode ON> Chissà se gnome riuscirà ad ottener risultato simile, farsi cioè copiare da Apple e smettere di inseguire l'interfaccia del MacOS <frecciatina mode OFF>  :Laughing: 

----------

## Sparker

Cavolo, io ho sempre dubitato del C, perchè può essere compilato con Visual Studio...

ed il Visual C++, con tutte quelle croci... :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Anzi, peccato che la versione GPL non supporti Visual Studio.

----------

## gatiba

Ehm scusate se sposto l'attenzione: quali codec devo usare visto che il video è in quicktime7?

----------

## klaudyo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Porco boia , viene proposta ai devel windows una valida alternativa al solito ciarpame m$ ed anzichè gioire per il risultato raggiunto si preparano i roghi per bruciare chi ha compiuto lo sforzo e si è spinto verso altre piattaforme. Anzichè gioire del fatto che questo faciliterà il porting su windows di molte altre applicazioni strafamose [come già avviene per SW tipo Gaim o Gimp e le GTK] si storce il naso perchè si parla della suite di programmazione di M$. Se davvero crediamo che le alternative OS valgono, dobbiamo dimostrarlo in campo avversario, su windows, su visual studio. Troppo facile sarebbe stato annunciare integrazione con Eclipse: chi usa eclipse è più facile che già conosca il mondo OS, che conosca la filosofia OS, kde, gnome etc etc. Dopo questo annuncio sarà interessante vedere quanti poi sfrutteranno il know how acquisito con le win QT e magari passeranno a sviluppare SW multipiattaforma nativamente.
> 
> 

 

Concordo pienamente.

Altro esempio: molti non vedono di buon occhio MONO (il porting di .NET). Invece secondo me De Icaza ha avuto una grandissima intuizione prevedendo quello che sarà uno scenario probabilissimo, cioè che fra qualche hanno non si programmerà sotto windows che in .NET (Longhorn credo che in parte sia stato sviluppato con tecnologia .NET). Questo significherà che Linux e compagnia potranno restare al passo con i tempi. Anche perchè da quella che è la mia esperienza posso dire che .NET è veramente un ottimo framework, migliore di Java da molti punti di vista.

Anzi, sono dell'idea che già oggi si potrebbe usare MONO (in caso in accopiata con GTK# o, se esiste, QT#) per lo sviluppo di applicazioni sotto windows come gestionali o cose simili abbandonando il C/C++ o Java e beneficiando di una piattaforma ottima e migliore. Ma molti "storcono il naso" perchè il .NET l'ha proposto per prima Microsoft e non Sun o Ibm o chi per loro (anche se ammetto che spesso le nuove tecnologie non vengono adottate perchè appunto nuove, non mature o sconosciute). Però credo che sia anche una questione di atteggiamento giusto.

Che dire quindi: attendo fiducioso il prossimo GNOME che sicuramente sarà GNOME.NET basato su GTK#! 

 :Wink: 

Ciao!

Edit gutter: Per favore cerchiamo di quotare in maniera corretta

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   un link al video   
> 
> http://www.trolltech.com/video/qt4dance_medium.mov 

 

Con VLC non ho avuto problemi a vederlo...

Per quanto riguarda il contenuto... Beh diciamo che non hanno l'ufficio marketing d apple, però t dà un'idea d quanto siano fuori alla trolltech  :Smile: 

@ .Net

Se son vere le voci sempre più insistenti che sun dopo solaris rilascerà java open ci sarà da divertirsi... Cmq tanto di cappello ha chi ha intuito un'altra via di dialogo.

----------

## assente

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Concordo pienamente.
> 
> [CUT]
> ...

 

Concordo anch'io.

Le gtk sono in LGPL e questo le rende più interessanti, poi su win funzionano molto bene.

Mono ed evolution per win saranno le cigliegine sulla torta, che stuzzicherà i programmatori win a fare applicazioni grafiche multipiattaforma veloci e usabili.

gtk su visual studio: http://www.mfconsulting.com/tutorial/newgladeapp/index.html

PS: vorrei anch'io GNOME.NET, ma ovviamente le gtk saranno sempre in c, saranno solo le gui ad essere in .net

Edit gutter: Per favore quotiamo in maniera corretta

----------

## klaudyo

 *assente wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: vorrei anch'io GNOME.NET, ma ovviamente le gtk saranno sempre in c, saranno solo le gui ad essere in .net

 

Infatti le GTK# sono solo un wrapper per usare GTK (quelle scritte in C) da dentro un'applicazione in C# (un po come il binding GTK/Java). 

Per quanto riguarda MONO su Windows bè, diciamo che lì trova un rivale molto avanti con lo sviluppo il .NET di Windows da cui ovviamente è possibile usare ancora GTK# (quindi GTK sotto Windows). Ma a per quanto ne so ancora è tutto piuttosto buggato. Quindi per ora mi sa che sotto Windows uno fa bene a rimandere con .NET di MS. Ma sotto linux invece è un'altra storia!

----------

## Apetrini

Scusate, ma non è che qualcuno conosce qualche applicazione che sfrutta gia le qt4?

Visto che sono in portage (su uno slot separato) volevo provarle (in senso vederle) senza programmare roba mia...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Scusate, ma non ï¿½ che qualcuno conosce qualche applicazione che sfrutta gia le qt4?
> 
> Visto che sono in portage (su uno slot separato) volevo provarle (in senso vederle) senza programmare roba mia...

 

in una precedente newletter di gentoo.org  veniva spiegato cosa e come fare per poter usare le nuove QT4 (sono slotted) e che volendo si puÃ² giÃ  provare a compilare con le QT4 software che normalmente richiede le QT3; attenzione perÃ², l'operazione non Ã¨ cosÃ¬ trasparente, il successo o meno della cosa dipende molto dal tipo di software che si sta per compilare.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## -YoShi-

 *starise wrote:*   

> uhmmm... ma dici che funzionerebbe kde 3.4 se si mettessero su?  

 

No credo proprio che non ti funziona perchè kde non ha ancora il supporto per qt4. 

Tempo fa avevo fatto un esperimento mettendole quando erano ancora in beta con kde 3.5 (beta pure lui), ma l'ebuild di kde mi emergeva in un altro slot le qt3.

Anche modificando l'ebuild mi sa che andrebbero emulando le qt3 e quindi non sfrutteresti le novità delle 4.

----------

## Frez

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> E si: quale miglior modo per attirare tutti gli sviluppatori open source che fanno uso di QT, "costringendoli" per modo di dire, ad usare la versione finale di VB.net?!?!
> 
> Mah...questo non mi attira molto! è vero, si può usare liberamente anche con altri ambienti, ma...c'è sempre un ma!! 

 

Potrebbe anche accadere l'opposto no ? Alla fine certi sviluppatori del pianeta MS potrebbero iniziare ad interessarsi anche ad altri sistemi di sviluppo, piu' aperti.

Ho provato le QT4 sotto win con minGW. Ci ho fatto un po' a schiaffi perche' non conosco bene uindous (o forse e' uindous che ha bisogno di essere offeso un po' per funzionare  :Smile:  ), ma alla fine ho fatto il mio "helloworld". Aspetto in gloria la corrispondente versione aggiornata di PyQT.

----------

## CarloJekko

qui ci sono alcuni screenshot

http://qt4.digitalfanatics.org/articles/rc1.html

----------

## GuN_jAcK

asdasd nel video sono proprio scocciati quelli della trolltech  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Smile: 

sono curioso quando verranno integrate le qt4 in kde e sopratutto poi nel portage di gentoo... speriamo presto che non vedo l'ora  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

Da quello che si dice dovrebbero anche portare un incremento prestazionale....quindi il mio kde volerà.

P.s. gia con il kde 3.5 i tempi di risposta e di avvio sono piu veloci...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> asdasd nel video sono proprio scocciati quelli della trolltech   
> 
> sono curioso quando verranno integrate le qt4 in kde e sopratutto poi nel portage di gentoo... speriamo presto che non vedo l'ora 

 

se cerchi su google kde4 trovi qualche snapshoot...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Da quello che si dice dovrebbero anche portare un incremento prestazionale....quindi il mio kde volerà.
> 
> P.s. gia con il kde 3.5 i tempi di risposta e di avvio sono piu veloci...

 

si... così come ogni volta che si installa un compilatore nuovo il pc diventa più veloce, ogni volta che si mette una flag nuova (che magari non viene nemmeno usata) il computer diventa più veloce, ecc...

e poi storicamente si è sempre visto che le nuove versioni di software e librerie diventano sempre più piccole e veloci... ma per favore!

----------

## Apetrini

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si... così come ogni volta che si installa un compilatore nuovo il pc diventa più veloce, ogni volta che si mette una flag nuova (che magari non viene nemmeno usata) il computer diventa più veloce, ecc...
> 
> 

 

se lo dici tu...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se cerchi su google kde4 trovi qualche snapshoot...

 

guarda un po quà e dimmi che ne pensi  :Razz: 

http://vladoboss.softver.org.mk/mg2/index.php?list=5

pensi che siano già con l'integrazione QT4?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> guarda un po quà e dimmi che ne pensi 
> 
> http://vladoboss.softver.org.mk/mg2/index.php?list=5

 

belle davvero... ma a questo punto credo sia davvero impossibile che siano più veloci delle qt-3, né tantomeno più snelle... disegnare quella roba non è semplice!!!

----------

## makami

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> guarda un po quà e dimmi che ne pensi 
> 
> http://vladoboss.softver.org.mk/mg2/index.php?list=5
> ...

 

Alcune immagini sono davvero favolose.. per caso è stata data qualche ipotetica data di rilascio di kde 4?

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> belle davvero... ma a questo punto credo sia davvero impossibile che siano più veloci delle qt-3, né tantomeno più snelle... disegnare quella roba non è semplice!!!

 

Concordo sul fatto che non saranno sicuramente molto leggere  :Smile:  tutte quelle trasparenze se non supportate dalla scheda video mangeranno un bel pò di cicli di CPU.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> belle davvero... ma a questo punto credo sia davvero impossibile che siano più veloci delle qt-3, né tantomeno più snelle... disegnare quella roba non è semplice!!!

 

magari sono state velocizzate per elaborare quella robba pesante  :Smile:  quindi qt3 o qt4 magari non si noterà la velocità ma solo l'aspetto grafico più accativante  :Smile: 

cmq ci ho sbavato sopra per ore..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> magari sono state velocizzate per elaborare quella robba pesante 

 

che vuol dire velocizzate?  :Confused: 

il codice è quello non lo si può "velocizzare"

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ottimizzate scusa  :Smile: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   
> 
> se cerchi su google kde4 trovi qualche snapshoot... 
> 
> guarda un po quà e dimmi che ne pensi 
> ...

 

Mamma mia che maialate    :Shocked:   !! Sarà la volta buona che mi converto alle QT

Davvero un aspetto eccezionale !!

Comunque per quanto riguarda le trasparenze anche la nvidia ci stà lavorando su....

tra i bugfix e i changelog dei driver ultimi si nota:

```
 * Improved stability with the Composite X extension. 
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> ottimizzate scusa 

 

ribadisco la domanda... non è che ottimizzare il codice sia una cosa semplice. uno si sveglia la mattina, preme un pulsante e il suo codice si dimezza in dimensione... purtroppo non è così...

...ed in ambienti come GNOME e KDE non lo sarà neanche mai, perché i team di sviluppo non si decidono mai a fare una bella pulizia nel loro codice, e non vogliono rompere lacompatibilità verso il passato. è soprattutto quest'ultimo punto quello più dolente: mantenere a tutti i cposti la compatibilità con il software vecchio significa portarsi dietro un codice mostruosamente voluminoso e pesante da elaborare, che spesso non viene neanche utilizzato.

un discorso dimile è stato affrontato recentemente in LKML, ed il risultato è stata la decisione di eliminare il supporto per gcc-2.95 dal kernel.

un altro esempio dell'applicazione di un discorso simile è il WM e17. hanno impiegato anni a scrivere quel coso, ma il primo obiettivo è stato da sempre la leggerezza, e non la compatibilità con le versioni precedenti. il risultato è un WM bello come pochi ed allo stesso tempo leggerissimo.

KDE, così come GNOME, non adotteranno mai questa filosofia, secondo me. in piena ottica Microsoft, più risorse avranno a disposizione, e più ne sfrutteranno (nonostante i dev di GNOME vogliano fare qualcosa per invertire la tendenza) quindi non mi aspetto nessun cambiamento eclartante, da quel punto di vista: KDE 4 sarà il solito chiodo piantato per terra, e le qt-4 usate al meglio delle loro possibilità uccideranno qualunque processore... come è sempre stato fino ad ora

----------

## Apetrini

I mockup di kde4 sono molto belli, spero che non siano una delusione quelli definitivi.

Mi auguro comunque che il porting di kdelibs su win32 stimoli qualche sviluppatore a produrre software multipiattaforma.

Se volete veder degli screenshots di applicazioni linux che girano sotto win andate su http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDElibs+for+win32&PHPSESSID=620e5b3d81f087fd3be2bf07be91c886

sezione SCREENSHOTS.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

@k.gothmog afferrato  :Smile:  non ti torturo più con mie supposizioni o teorie (quello che siano)  :Razz:   :Razz: 

Cmq credo che primo o poi dovranno "scremare" il codice se non vogliono veramente ridursi a tonnellate di codice spazzatura... no?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> @k.gothmog afferrato  non ti torturo più con mie supposizioni o teorie (quello che siano)  
> 
> Cmq credo che primo o poi dovranno "scremare" il codice se non vogliono veramente ridursi a tonnellate di codice spazzatura... no?

 

quello senza dubbio... non conosco lo sviluppo di KDE, perché non sono un grande amante dell'ingranaggio... però ho letto che er quanto riguarda GNOME hanno intenzione di fare una cosa del genere (ma sono scettico). con GNOME-2.14 la modifica più importante sarà l'abbattimento del consumo dimemoria, stando a quanto scrivono gli sviluppatori.

peccato che di queste promesse sene siano viste a bizzeffe da ogni parte, ma che in pochissimi casi siano state mantenute  :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

magari accade un miracolo... non si può mai sapere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> magari accade un miracolo... non si può mai sapere 

 

speriamo... se lo fanno così bello passo anche io all'ingranaggio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

[VALUTAZIONE PURAMENTE ESTETICA]

niente contro le qt e per favore non facciamone un flame... tuttavia... son così simili a windows xp...

beh diciamo che ci somigliano vagamente e per me è abbastanza   :Confused:   :Laughing: 

[/VALUTAZIONE PURAMENTE ESTETICA]

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> [VALUTAZIONE PURAMENTE ESTETICA]
> 
> niente contro le qt e per favore non facciamone un flame... tuttavia... son così simili a windows xp...
> 
> beh diciamo che ci somigliano vagamente e per me è abbastanza   
> ...

 

e tu pensa che windows vista usa proprio le qt  :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... KDE 4 sarà il solito chiodo piantato per terra, e le qt-4 usate al meglio delle loro possibilità uccideranno qualunque processore... come è sempre stato fino ad ora
> 
> 

 

sarà come dici tu, ma intanto con KDE 3.5 e Qt 3.x sviluppatori di KDE ottengono prestazioni simili a Xfce:

http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1664

http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1663

http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1659

xdarma

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> e tu pensa che windows vista usa proprio le qt 

 

Dici davvero o mi prendi in giro...   :Shocked: 

Se mi stai prendendo in giro sappi che per almeno 5 secondi buoni ci sono cascato   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   e tu pensa che windows vista usa proprio le qt  
> 
> Dici davvero o mi prendi in giro...  
> 
> Se mi stai prendendo in giro sappi che per almeno 5 secondi buoni ci sono cascato  

 

purtroppo no... forse avrai letto che le qt sono multipiattaforma... e ne è stato fatto il porting per windows.

l'interfaccia di vista! è fatta (non so se tutta o in parte) con le qt

cercherò dove ho letto questo fattaccio

----------

## RexRocker

attendo con trepidazione questa notizia, non vedo l'ora di leggere questa cosa. Peccato che vista esca prima di Kde4, cosi potranno dire che Kde ha copiato da vista e non il contrario  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> purtroppo no... forse avrai letto che le qt sono multipiattaforma... e ne è stato fatto il porting per windows.
> 
> l'interfaccia di vista! è fatta (non so se tutta o in parte) con le qt
> 
> cercherò dove ho letto questo fattaccio

 

 :Shocked:  Beh mi era sfuggito....   :Shocked: 

----------

## Sparker

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> purtroppo no... forse avrai letto che le qt sono multipiattaforma... e ne è stato fatto il porting per windows.
> 
> l'interfaccia di vista! è fatta (non so se tutta o in parte) con le qt
> 
> cercherò dove ho letto questo fattaccio

 

Mi sembra contrario alla politica monopolistica di Microsoft.

A meno che la Microsoft non abbia comperato trolltech...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Dagli screenshot del sito russo si nota una pesane somiglianza di soluzioni estetiche maledettamente UGUALI A SVISTA. E la cosa non mi esalta per niente: è brutto (del fatto che anche windows le usi è IMHO una sconfitta per loro, tralasciando il mentecatti cerebrolesi windowsauri jihadisti che affermeranno l'assurdo ed il contrario di esso, qualunque cosa essa sia). E questo mi rende triste. Io non voglio la copia di fenester! Un'interfaccia similare ok, ma svista a delle soluzioni dal punto di vista della GUI che sono degli abominii, KDE non può andargli dietro! Troppa carne al fuoco non fa mai bene... speriamo si fermino prima di creare un mostro...

Cmq giudicherò a prodotto finito...

----------

## Apetrini

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq giudicherò a prodotto finito...

 

Anche se il nuovo KDE 4 somiglierà a Vista, non vedo dove sia il problema. Kde permette un livello di personalizzazione relativamente alto e se uno vuole puo scremare tutti gli effetti che non gli vanno. Se KDE4 di default risulta "fenester" come lo chiami tu, fenester sia, l'importante che si dia la possibilità di personalizzarlo secondo le proprie esigenze.

```
Melius Abundare quam deficere
```

 dicevano i latini e io sono d'accordo con loro, quindi piuttosto che un KDE scarno preferisco un KDE pieno zeppo di roba con la possibilità di togliere quello che non mi piace. Cosi sono contenti sia gli utenti che vogliono un KDE snello e pulito, siano quelli che lo vogliono con 2000 effetti...

----------

## .:chrome:.

```
Melius Abundare quam deficere
```

in informatica non è così.

un conto è giocherellarci, ma prova a lavorarci, con i computer, e te ne renderai conto.

abbondare significa avere più roba su cui fare manutenzione, più POFs (points of failure), più possibilità di incorrere in bug, e probabilità maggiori che i bug a cui ti trovi di fronte siano gravi o critici.

significa impiegare più tempo nella manutenzione, negli aggiornamenti... impiegare più tempo, e quindi risorse (soldi) per l'istruzione del personale.

significa offrire all'utente produttivo più potenziali fonti di distrazione.

inoltre offrire funzioni ridondanti disorienta l'utente inesperto, rende più difficile l'apprendimeto, e più difficoltosa la ricerca delle funzionalità necessarie all'interno dell'interfaccia grafica.

e prima che tu voglia contestare, come tuo solito, ti faccio notare che questa non è opinione mia, ma è il fondamento della Scienza dell'Informazione. ti consiglio la lettura di un testo di Interazione Uomo-Macchina.

(eppure nelle Facoltà di Informatica queste cose ve le dovrebbero insegnare)

----------

## Apetrini

Io parlavo del uso piu comune del pc. E quando dico uso piu comune intendo quello della maggior parte delle persone.

Gli utonti si divertono ad aprire e chiudere le finestre e si godono le loro belle interfeccie grafiche. Per loro questa è una goduria...

Potrebbero passare ore e ore a "non far nulla", ma loro si divertono....

Ora non mi sembra giusto accontentare solo una parte degli utenti solo perche secondo alcuni il pc deve essere usato esclusivamente per lavorare e non per dare frivole soddisfazioni. Io ho un opinione diversa.... il gioco vale quanto il lavoro. Non si puo pretendere di imporre le proprie considerazioni e la propria morale ad altri, ognuno è libero di usufruire come meglio crede delle cose che ha.

Sono consapevole anche io che codice piu grosso è piu difficile da mantenere, ma se scartiamo la parte divertente e superflua dei DE faciamo un torto alle persone che usano il DE per giocare(che credimi sono tante). Ora partendo dal presupposto che ne il lavoro è superiore al gioco ne viceversa, preferisco avere un ambiente discereto per il lavoro e un ambiente discreto per il gioco, senza fare torto a nessuno.

E poi in fondo non ditemi che per lavorare e basta serve gnome o kde?Si potrebbe lavorare con DE molto piu snelli e spartani...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> Io parlavo del uso piu comune del pc. E quando dico uso piu comune intendo quello della maggior parte delle persone.
> 
> Gli utonti si divertono ad aprire e chiudere le finestre e si godono le loro belle interfeccie grafiche. Per loro questa è una goduria...
> 
> Potrebbero passare ore e ore a "non far nulla", ma loro si divertono....

 

non esiste un "uso comune del pc". che discorso è?

il Personal Computer è una macchina general purpose, in grado di fare potenzialmente ogni cosa, quindi non ha propio senso parlare di "uso comune". quello che per me è uso comune, è testare prestazioni e stabilità dei server, per mia madre è giocare a solitario, per altri miei amici è filtrare video...

 *Quote:*   

> Ora non mi sembra giusto accontentare solo una parte degli utenti solo perche secondo alcuni il pc deve essere usato esclusivamente per lavorare e non per dare frivole soddisfazioni. Io ho un opinione diversa.... il gioco vale quanto il lavoro. Non si puo pretendere di imporre le proprie considerazioni e la propria morale ad altri, ognuno è libero di usufruire come meglio crede delle cose che ha.

 

senti... stiamo dicendo le stesse cose. sembra che tu non ti renda conto nemmeno di questo.

 *Quote:*   

> Sono consapevole anche io che codice piu grosso è piu difficile da mantenere, ma se scartiamo la parte divertente e superflua dei DE faciamo un torto alle persone che usano il DE per giocare(che credimi sono tante). Ora partendo dal presupposto che ne il lavoro è superiore al gioco ne viceversa, preferisco avere un ambiente discereto per il lavoro e un ambiente discreto per il gioco, senza fare torto a nessuno.

 

qualcuno ha forse detto che non si devono usare i PC per giocare? vorrei sapere chi l'ha detto e quando

 *Quote:*   

> E poi in fondo non ditemi che per lavorare e basta serve gnome o kde?Si potrebbe lavorare con DE molto piu snelli e spartani...

 

sono senza parole...

lo fai apposta, o veramente non capisci quello che si scrive su questo forum? sembra che tu capisca quello che ti fa comodo, non quello che c'è scritto.

prima di continuare in questa discussione, per favore, documentati un po'... e ti ripeto che non ti sto invitando a farlo sul mio blog, o sui baci perugina, ma sui testi che costituiscono le basi di quello di cui ti ostini a parlare.

----------

## Apetrini

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> un conto è giocherellarci, ma prova a lavorarci, con i computer, e te ne renderai conto.
> 
> 

 

dal tuo "un conto è giocherellarci" ho dedotto che tu dassi piu peso al lavoro, anche perche hai affrontato la cosa nel modo lavorativo/produttivo, quello ludico/banale non lo hai esposto. Da qui la mia critica sulle parti...

Edit:sbagliato a fare il quote.

----------

## Frez

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Melius Abundare quam deficere
> ```
> ...

 

ARGH ! ... una filosofia di stampo uindousiano ! Installo tutto, avvio tutto, apro tutto, poi e' l'utente che deve disinstallare, togliere, chiudere.

Cosa che poi alla fine l'utonto non fa e si ritrova ram e disco fagocitati e il PC inutilmente appesantito quando non trapanato dal primo script kiddie.

Cosi invece di favorire un uso migliore e consapevole del PC, si favoriscono i debosciati  :Smile: 

In questo caso piu' che abundare io direi che e' meglio questo:

```

Perfection is achieved, not when there is nothing more to add, but when there is nothing left to take away.

Antoine de Saint-Exupery quotes (French Pilot, Writer and Author of 'The Little Prince', 1900-1944)

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> dal tuo "un conto è giocherellarci" ho dedotto che tu dassi piu peso al lavoro, anche perche hai affrontato la cosa nel modo lavorativo/produttivo, quello ludico/banale non lo hai esposto. Da qui la mia critica sulle parti...

 

giocherellarci nel senso perdere tempo. perdere tempo nel fare ocmpilazioni insensate, o nello scrivere stupidaggini in un forum, non nel senso di usare videogiochi

----------

## Apetrini

Capisco quello che dici....solo che io mi immagino una situazione in cui una quando avvia la prima volta kde sceglie il livello di effetti come accade ora, quindi basta spostare la barretta tutto a sinistra e si ha un kde liscio. Viene chiesto solo la prima volta, ma volendo si puo ripetere l'operazione.

Quindi un operazione semplicissima, nulla a che vedere con gli sforzi che uno deve fare per ripulire windows.

P.s. bella la citazione...

----------

## Apetrini

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> giocherellarci nel senso perdere tempo. perdere tempo nel fare ocmpilazioni insensate, o nello scrivere stupidaggini in un forum, non nel senso di usare videogiochi

 

io non ho parlato di videogiochi, io intendevo proprio il tuo perdere tempo. Se uno vuole fare questo e vuole questo da un DE...

Ti dico questo perche c'è un sacco di gente che ha il pc al fine di "perdere tempo"....loro si divertono

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> io non ho parlato di videogiochi, io intendevo proprio il tuo perdere tempo. Se uno vuole fare questo e vuole questo da un DE...
> 
> Ti dico questo perche c'è un sacco di gente che ha il pc al fine di "perdere tempo"....loro si divertono

 

va beh... non so proprio dove vuoi arrivare... né capisco il senso del discorso... lasciamo perdere che è meglio

----------

## Apetrini

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> va beh... non so proprio dove vuoi arrivare... né capisco il senso del discorso... lasciamo perdere che è meglio

 

Intendo dire che se ci sono molte persone che perdono le giornata a massimizzare e minimizzare 2 finestre perche sono affascinate dall'effetto...be io concentrerei una parte delle risorse dello svilutto del DE a fare dei suoni ed effetti carini cosi che queste possono rimanare ancora di piu affascinate...Visto che questa cosa la vogliono un sacco di utonti...

A me come a molti sembrerebbe un palese spreco di risorse, ma per la parità dei diritti e visto che di gente cosi ne conosco fin troppoa, farei contenti anche loro.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> A me come a molti sembrerebbe un palese spreco di risorse, ma per la parità dei diritti e visto che di gente cosi ne conosco fin troppoa, farei contenti anche loro.

 

si però attenzione: quando sviluppi un software, a meno che non sia proprio un progetto "per deficenti" non puoi usare quella categoria di utnti come target: quando l'utente è a quel livello non sa nemmeno cosa vuole. è impossibile stabilire dei requisiti di progetto con gente così.

e quando invece sai proprio sviluppando un progetto "per deficenti" ancora una volta non puoi prndere quelle persone come riferimento, per gli stessi motivi. si usano i testi e gli studi sull'Interazione Uomo-Macchina. gli Stati Uniti sono molto avanti in questa scienza

----------

## Apetrini

Condivido quello che dici...

Solo che pensavo che se su linux si riuscisse "ad avere anche questo" sarebbe una bella piattaforma di lancio per il pinguino. Alla fine l' azienda Microsoft ha curato parecchio questa cosa, a scapito di altre cose molto piu importanti. Non è che me ne freghi tanto se linux sarà usato da tante o poche persone in se, solo che forse se lo usassero in tanti avrebbe qualche finanziamento in piu...

P.s. ammetto che io a volte(spesso?) mi esprimo di merda, ma ti invito a leggere i miei post con meno pregiudizzi...

P.P.s ok ok..anche io cerchero di esprimermi meglio...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Boys oltre che essere parecchio OT state anche scatenando un flame... perché non continuate via messaggi privati questa vostra amena conversazione? A che servono altrimenti i messaggi privati?

Vi prego di tornare IT, altrimenti mi tocca splittare questi ultimi post in un thread dal titolo "[pesantemente OT]melius abundare quam deficere?"

----------

## CarloJekko

... le nuove qt4 prelinkate nell'ultimo last.fm ... Grande!

----------

## Apetrini

mmmm...interessante...ho messo su le qt 4.1.0-r2 e poi ho provato il prog last.fm..ho un po' di problemi coi font che sono piccoli e sbiaditi per il resto tutto bene.

Qualcuno conosce qualche altro software che sfrutta qt4?

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> mmmm...interessante...ho messo su le qt 4.1.0-r2 e poi ho provato il prog last.fm..ho un po' di problemi coi font che sono piccoli e sbiaditi per il resto tutto bene.

 

Potrebbe essere un fatto di risoluzione del desktop? Quale usi?

----------

## Apetrini

1280x800 che poi è quella nativa per il mio portatile...

----------

